# Wyeast American Ale



## manticle (26/9/09)

I am about to brew a double batch of my first AG recipe - an amarillo brown ale. The two other versions I've done have used US05 and have turned out very tasty. There's a nutty flavour from the biscuit malt used which combines well with the amarillo citrus.

This time I thought I'd experiment with a liquid so I have a wyeast american ale which is supposedly fairly neutral (thus diminishing the need for a liquid as far as I'm concerned) but with the possibility of citrus overtones (which fits the brew perfectly).

Anyone who's used this know what to expect? I also have US05 and am not brewing till next weekend.


----------



## Gavo (26/9/09)

Is that the Wyeast 1272 American Ale? 
Gavo


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

Woops sorry - 1056


----------



## Gavo (26/9/09)

I have used both US-05 and dry 1056 from CraftBrewer, apparently they are both the same yeast or so I am told. Anyway I have not noticed anything between the two both good yeasts. 1272 however.... :icon_drool2: 

Gavo


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

What characteristics does 1272 bring for future reference? This is likely to become my house ale - just tweaking bits and pieces at the moment.

Also if they are the same strain I'd assume combining 05 and 1056 would be ok? I may be making a double batch and would like to avoid underpitching.


----------



## technocat (26/9/09)

manticle said:


> What characteristics does 1272 bring for future reference? This is likely to become my house ale - just tweakin bits and pieces at the moment.



I am putting down APA tomorrow and using 1272. First time up for me with this strain but Ross's site tells all. In the past I have been using US-05 so like you I thought I would give this a try with a big shot of Amarillo. I gotta say I love my APA's

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (26/9/09)

I have an APA that is fast becoming a house brew here, can't seem to keep it in the keg for very long. I first used 1056 with it and it was good I then switched over to the 1272 and it just gave it a new dimension. It seems to attenuate a little less than 1056, only a point or two really. I ferment it at 19 degrees C and then finish it off at 20 before crash chilling. It seems to enhance the friutier hops more and IMHO gives a smoother finish. Not sure how it would go in an American Brown as I have never tried one of these but certianly good in the APA. Well worth a try.

Gavo.


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

Might do a side by side with 05, 1056 and 1272 sometime in the future.


----------



## DKS (28/2/10)

manticle said:


> Might do a side by side with 05, 1056 and 1272 sometime in the future.



Did you get around to this manticle? 
I've been using 1056 lately and it seems to be stripping out my hops somewhat. It could also be I'm fermenting at low temp.(2nd gen)
Daz


----------



## manticle (1/3/10)

Unfortunately the two brews I've done with 1272 have come out with infections, something I'm plagued by at the moment (1 in every 3 or thereabouts). Just retired a fermenter (actually stomped on it and cursed it is closer to the truth).


----------



## rude (1/3/10)

Sorry to here that Mants something I am paranoid about the dreaded infection

I have had a couple but never 2 in a row that would break me

Im going the 1272 route just purchased it hope it doesnt curse me for my first apa

Bloody hops are dear for this style I went chinook amarillo $23 all up for 200g

So I've gone for the hops direct buy thanks to tips from here. Its from the US 5 pounds of pellets 5 sorts of veriety for $120 Aust I hope they arrive fresh ?

Really thought of buying us05 for my first apa have heard nothing but good reports but Im addicted to liquid yeast couldnt go past 1272 cause I havent used that one yet.

I have used s04 in my kit days thats the same as safe ale aint it allso the wheat dried yeast that wasnt bad but once I started on the liquid, first one was a coopers pale ale culture I have never gone back

Having said that I will try the us05 one day cause it sounds easy & holds its own at certain styles


----------



## DKS (1/3/10)

Ouch! Bad luck mate 1 in 3 that's got to hurt.
I just had a peak at notes on the 1272. Says "a little tart", I don't like "tart" I think I'll stick with the 1056 
Just reading rude's post making comment on using coopers re cultured.
My sparkling ale had some judges notes that would suggest the coopers would have scored better than the 1056, for that style of course. I'll have to keep some of that in stock too.
Hope you kept some 1272 before pitch. Let us all know if you have another try. Good luck. 
Daz


----------



## manticle (1/3/10)

I'll definitely be giving 1272 another go but I reckon I'll start again. I'm trying to eliminate all possibilities as to the cause.

It may have been a brett infection - one of my fermenters (not sure which) sat next to another fermenter innoculated with Roselare. Since not everything is coming out infected and since my sanitation regime has gone super crazy, I've a feeling it might be a combination of a brett infection and a scratched fermenter.

I'm going to set myself up so I can ferment in 4 or 5 no-chill cubes for a while and see if that makes a difference. No racking, start with fresh yeast, continue the sadistic sanitation, etc. Think I'll also dispense with taps and just use a racking wand but current budget puts this plan a few weeks away from completion.


----------



## Fourstar (1/3/10)

manticle said:


> I'll definitely be giving 1272 another go but I reckon I'll start again.



i can give you a slant of it if you want bud.


----------



## manticle (1/3/10)

Sounds good, cheers..


----------

